# Sticky  All Flickr Photos Must Use BB code to Embed // UPDATED Sep 2020 - Read before posting //



## Yellow Fever

*This is the instruction of how to do it. Fail to follow this strict rule will result in the removal of your posts.*


*Step 1. Click on the arrow*






*Step 2. Highlite/Grab the HTML*







*Step 3. Check the BB code and choose the photo size *







*Step 4. Copy the BB code link/Highlite it*







*Step 5. Paste the link to your post*







*Step 6 Done *


----------



## Hudson11

Before posting a photo from flickr, please ensure that the photographer intends for it to be published elsewhere. If you hotlink a photo from a photographer that reserves all rights to their content and does not wish for their work to be distributed, this may violate fair use and the moderator team will delete the post. *Just because a photographer's content is public does not mean that they intend for it to be shared elsewhere.*

How to determine if a photographer does not intend to distribute their content:

No BB Code is given under the share option, only a hyperlink that will bring you to the original source. *This can be worked around, so please be diligent grabbing flickr photos from other boards or websites. They may have been posted without permission. *Flickr photos should only be shared from the source webpage. Please do not share photos where no BBCode is provided. 














Another sign that a photographer does not intend for their content to be distributed is if they disable downloading of their photos, though *if the author does enable downloads, please defer to if they enable sharing and provide the BBcode*, as seen above.


----------

